# NHL playoffs 2013 season



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2013)

So yes we had a short season, but best part of season starts now with playoffs starting soon. I like my Rangers I think we should make a better playoff run then the regular season was. Let's go Rangers.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So yes we had a short season, but best part of season starts now with playoffs starting soon. I like my Rangers I think we should make a better playoff run then the regular season was. Let's go Rangers.



Ranger's look really good.  That series with the Caps might be one of the best.  Who ever comes out alive has a good shot at going all the way.  Not sold on the Pens but can't see the Islanders beating them.  Don't know what to make of the Bruins, Habs or Leafs as they all seemed to falter a bit at the end.  Believe it comes down to Chicago - LA in the west.  Cup final will be real interesting as with 1995 no inter conference play to base a prediction off of.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 30, 2013)

My predictions for the East:
#1 Penguins vs #8 Islanders (Penguins in 5)
#2 Canadiens vs #7 Senators (Habs in 7)
#3 Caps vs #6 Rangers (Rangers in 6)
#4 Bruins vs #5 Leafs (Bruins in 6)


----------



## Conrad (Apr 30, 2013)

Definitely would like to see the Rangers knock of the Capitals.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2013)

Rangers lost last night, hopefully they will win next game or I don't see us going to far.


----------



## 4aprice (May 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Rangers lost last night, hopefully they will win next game or I don't see us going to far.



This is the only reason I'm glad the Devils are not in the playoffs.  I get to watch objectively.  It's one game Scotty,  no pressing the panic botton yet.  The only thing I would be upset about was the 3rd goal.  Ranger's will be fine.  LA is down 2-0 and you can't believe they are done yet.  I'm hoping we get some OT's in the east (can't stay up for those west coast games).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2013)

4aprice said:


> This is the only reason I'm glad the Devils are not in the playoffs.  I get to watch objectively.  It's one game Scotty,  no pressing the panic botton yet.  The only thing I would be upset about was the 3rd goal.  Ranger's will be fine.  LA is down 2-0 and you can't believe they are done yet.  I'm hoping we get some OT's in the east (can't stay up for those west coast games).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Your right I'm sure it be a good series, I haven't didn't watch last night game because cable wasn't on at my place, cable guy came today, so this weekend should be lots of great playoffs hockey watching, let's go Rangers!!!


----------



## Conrad (May 13, 2013)

Let's go Bruins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2013)

Joke of the Day

What's the difference between Jesus Christ and Brad Marchand in the playoffs?  

If you wait long enough, Jesus might actually show up


----------



## JimG. (May 13, 2013)

Rangers looking good.


----------



## phin (May 13, 2013)

Damn, the Bruins played when it counted and set a new NHL playoff record to boot.

But I'm still uneasy with the mid game lackluster performance, that won't cut it down the stretch -- especially against the west coast who I think puts the east coast to shame this year.  Luc seems to have a knack for late game intensity recently, but we need 60 minutes of that leadership.

On a separate note, Anson Carter made the jump to being a NHL Commenter on NBC Sports?! Good for him. He should bring the dreads back.


----------



## twinplanx (May 14, 2013)

phin said:


> On a separate note, Anson Carter made the jump to being a NHL Commenter on NBC Sports?! Good for him. He should bring the dreads back.


This ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Rangers looking good.



Offense came out last night and defense and goalie. Great job Rangers on to 2 round.


----------



## 4aprice (May 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Offense came out last night and defense and goalie. Great job Rangers on to 2 round.



And you were ready to jump off the Brooklyn Bridge after the first game.  Congrats Scotty.  2 original 6 match ups, a Cally series, and hopefully an Ottawa upset (not a fan of Cindy Crosby and the Pens).  Looks like a good 2nd round.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ

PS  I rooting for an original 6 final too.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2013)

Rangers down 3 games now have to win 4 straight aginst a very good Boston team.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2013)

I should put this in another NHL thread but don't feel like starting one. Patrick Roy will be coaching the Colorado Avalanche next year I think he could be a very good coach.


----------



## JimG. (May 23, 2013)

And the Rangers live to play another game.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 25, 2013)

Coagulations Boston fans your team played very well and Rangers are off to golfing now I guess.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2013)

Hoping Boston' makes it to the Stanley cup and Rangers have fire former head coach Torts today. I think this was way over due.


----------



## Bene288 (Jun 1, 2013)

Would love to see Mess get a shot at coaching the blueshirts. I hope they give Richards another season. He was way out of shape and just couldn't produce. The lockout really hurt the Rangers. Bruins all the way, baby! Rask and the Bruins defense really showed up tonight against the Pens. I hope they can keep it going.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2013)

It appears that the Bruins have learned how to stay focused.   They've been hot & cold all season and it almost got them eliminated by Toronto.   7 more wins.


----------



## Bene288 (Jun 2, 2013)

I was impressed by the Bruins' defense last night. They completely shut down the Penguins, first team to do so in awhile. Incredible stick work by the entire defensive line up. Krejci had a great game but Horton really stepped up. If we can get Seguin to produce and the D stays focused, the Penguins are in trouble. I would love nothing more than to see the Bruins bring the cup home again, especially after what Boston has gone through recently.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2013)

Biggest question now heading into Game 3 of the Bruins - Pens game is who do the Pens start between the pipes??

Still a lot of hockey to be played, but right now it sure looks like a Bruins - Blackhawks battle for Lord Stanley's Cup!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kickstand (Jun 4, 2013)

I think they'll probably go back to Fleury, but let's be honest - how many of the 6 Vokoun let in were really his fault?  A tipped puck (1), a bad play by a defenseman right in front of the net (2), terrible team defense (3), a breakaway resulting from a whiff by your star player (4), a botched clearing attempt (5) and a pretty passing play that no goalie would have stopped (6).  The only one I would say he should have gotten was #5, but had the puck been cleared, we're not talking about that goal.

The Penguins have looked awful.  I think I'm more interested to see how Game 3 unfolds than I was for Game 2.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe that the B's are going into Game 3 with a 2-0 lead. I love the B's, but figured it would be the Penguins with the lead. From what I've seen, the Pens have been a mess. B's have had some good breaks and have capitalized on them. I hope they stick to it, not take things for granted or get too arrogant, and go all the way.

And I only watched from a distance, but weren't the Blackhawks on the verge of elimination in the semis?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2013)

Geoff said:


> It appears that the Bruins have learned how to stay focused. They've been hot & cold all season and it almost got them eliminated by Toronto. 7 more wins.



My thoughts exactly.  That was one hell of a game and I kept coming back to it.  When they got that game tied with an empty net it was nothing short of a miracle.  I jumped through the ceiling.  Indeed, that really got them focused and really motivated them to play better.  The series with the Rangers was solid.  I was shocked that they did so well there.  And now they are just playing strong....looks like they are getting better with every game.  I really like the energy that Torey Krug has brought and that the Merlot line has been doing well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow.  Pittsburgh was shut down.  Not at all expected.  

The Blackhawks/Bruins match will be very interesting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 10, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow.  Pittsburgh was shut down.  Not at all expected.
> 
> The Blackhawks/Bruins match will be very interesting.



I want Boston to win, but I think it be a few ot and go to games 6 or 7.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2013)

Rooting for the Bruins.


----------



## Bene288 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm hoping for a B's game 6 win.


----------



## Conrad (Jun 12, 2013)

U.S. Football (soccer) with an important World Cup Qualifier win tonight! Now onto hockey. Let's go Bruins!!!


----------



## Bene288 (Jun 13, 2013)

This is some world class goaltending right here. Rask and Crawford are making some BIG saves.


----------



## Conrad (Jun 13, 2013)

Triple OT!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Triple OT!!!



Wow to bad I feel a sleep around 10 pm. Chicago wins game 1. The way the played I am sure Boston will come out strong in game 2.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 13, 2013)

I think me and my friends may have jinxed the Bs -- we closed our bar tab with 10 minutes to go in the third period. That will never happen again. Go Bs!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 13, 2013)

Bummed about the loss.....stayed up to watch it.  They were all too tired and it was painful to watch....hope they come back stronger.  Hope that Horty is OK.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 13, 2013)

Word on Horton is that he's day to day with subluxation of the left shoulder. I''m no MD but they said that means his arm pops out of the socket. I'm pretty sure that doesn't hurt. And guess how he got this injury -- fighting with Jarome Iginla in the regular season!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Word on Horton is that he's day to day with subluxation of the left shoulder. I''m no MD but they said that means his arm pops out of the socket. I'm pretty sure that doesn't hurt. And guess how he got this injury -- fighting with Jarome Iginla in the regular season!



Bummer.  And I am still  about the Wednesday loss, but I think that will force Boston to focus and play better the rest of the season.  They had two (relatively) easy series against the Rangers and Pens, but I think that was in part because they were on a high after being on the brink of losing it all in Game 7 with the Leafs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2013)

Way to Boston with taking the lead in the series 2 games to 1.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 18, 2013)

Two wins to go.  There's an amazing difference between the unfocused Bruins and the focused Bruins.   It's like watching two different teams.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Amen.

I am loving the Blackhawks' power play so far.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2013)

I just hope that Jagr can net a goal by the end of the series. He so deserves it they way he's played the vast majority of the playoffs!  That pass on the PP last night to Bergeron for the 2nd goal was about as good a set up pass as you can get in hockey!

And if the B's win Lord Stanley's Cup, at this moment in time I don't think that it will take too much thought to award Tuuka the Con Smythe! He's be great to say the least


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I just hope that Jagr can net a goal by the end of the series. He so deserves it they way he's played the vast majority of the playoffs! That pass on the PP last night to Bergeron for the 2nd goal was about as good a set up pass as you can get in hockey!
> 
> And if the B's win Lord Stanley's Cup, at this moment in time I don't think that it will take too much thought to award Tuuka the Con Smythe! He's be great to say the least




Completely agree.  And this is a different Bruins team than the first game or the first period of Game 2.  They have been dominating.


----------



## Bene288 (Jun 18, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Amen.
> 
> I am loving the Blackhawks' power play so far.



Ha, good one!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 23, 2013)

Fun series so far, sorry Boston lost last night, I still believe that Boston will win next 2 games and game 7 of then get the Cup let's go Boston.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2013)

Depends on the extent of the Bergeron injury.  I want to have faith they can pull it out, but without their best player I don't like the Bs chances.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Depends on the extent of the Bergeron injury.  I want to have faith they can pull it out, but without their best player I don't like the Bs chances.



If the B's play like they did in the 1st 3 games, I like their chances (even in game 1 they played very solidly and disciplined) If they play like they did the last 2 games (generally sloppy) it's over on Monday night :-(

The one thing that is pretty obvious - the vast majority of the goals that Rask has given up have been more related to defensive breakdowns/lapses vs. "Goalie error" The vast majority of the goals that Crawford has let in have been "Goalie error" and not defensive breakdown.

I sure hope that Bergeron is good to go tomorrow night - both for his skills and for a team "pick me up"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 23, 2013)

drjeff said:


> If the B's play like they did in the 1st 3 games, I like their chances (even in game 1 they played very solidly and disciplined) If they play like they did the last 2 games (generally sloppy) it's over on Monday night :-(
> 
> The one thing that is pretty obvious - the vast majority of the goals that Rask has given up have been more related to defensive breakdowns/lapses vs. "Goalie error" The vast majority of the goals that Crawford has let in have been "Goalie error" and not defensive breakdown.
> 
> ...



Agree on all points.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 24, 2013)

2 goals in 17 seconds...good night Bruins.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 24, 2013)

What the hell just happened? As much as I hate seeing the handshake line tonight, I think this is one of the best traditions in all of sport.

Thank you, Bruins. Well done, Blackhawks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 25, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> What the hell just happened? As much as I hate seeing the handshake line tonight, I think this is one of the best traditions in all of sport.
> 
> Thank you, Bruins. Well done, Blackhawks.



I feel a sleep early sorry Boston, congratulate Chicago.
I love that everyone on both teams does this tradition.


----------



## Conrad (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Geoff (Jun 25, 2013)

Well....  That sucked.


----------



## dlague (Jun 25, 2013)

Defensively, it got chaotic and the bruins often try playing the puck rather than trying to clear it - it was sad to see it unfold but hand it to the Blackhawks they stayed in the fight to the very end and were triumphant!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I feel a sleep early sorry Boston, congratulate Chicago.
> I love that everyone on both teams does this tradition.





Geoff said:


> Well.... That sucked.



It was the Bruins' game to lose.  They were up 2-1 with like 3 minutes to go.  All they had to do was hold them.  The Blackhawks were obviously going to pull the goalie, so stay tough and keep the puck out of the zone.  They blew it twice.  Still bummed.....


----------



## JimG. (Jun 25, 2013)

dlague said:


> Defensively, it got chaotic and the bruins often try playing the puck rather than trying to clear it



In a nutshell...it was weird because I could see the second goal coming.

My kids' soccer teams do that...play with the ball inside the 18 yard line instead of clearing it out. It was odd to see a pro team do it.

I had no horse in this race but that's the second year in a row we got no 7th game...it would have been fun to watch.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry Bruin fans.  Know how you feel as I felt it only last year.  Chicago took it to everyone wire to wire so good for them.  Now on to the draft, free agency and other off ice fun.  Hope Lou can rebuild the Devils.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 26, 2013)

Word is out that Bergeron has been diagnosed as having a punctured lung as well. :-o


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 26, 2013)

NY Rangers hired Vancouver fired coach and Vancouver hired NY fired coach, I think next year will be better for NY with out new coach.


----------

